

San Francisco Opens The City’s Data - vijayr
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/19/san-francisco-opens-the-city%E2%80%99s-data/

======
vijayr
<http://www.datasf.org/>

------
pchristensen
Someone get Adrian Holovaty on top of this, right now!

